# Martial art for someone with poor balance/dexterity but excellent endurance



## Andrei (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey there! This may be a thread that has been done to death, buuuut... for what it's worth, I'll throw out the line:

I'm interested in getting into martial arts (after not having been involved since elementary school, now in grad school), and have narrowed down which forms I'm interested in that are available in my area, but I need to decide based on my physical abilities/needs.

Basically, I have 4 options:
-Taekwondo (with Jujutsu-style grappling mixed in)
-Hapkido
-Hung Gar Kung Fu

Now for my physical specs: I'm 5'10", 225lbs, in the middle of losing weight via cardio-5x-a-week and weightlifting-2x-a-week, an_ insane_ level of endurance but _terrible_ dexterity/sense of balance /reaction time/motor skills and pigeon feet.

Of those 3, which would work best for me? I have another month to decide, but some feedback would be great so that I can begin my journey!


----------



## Stealthy (Aug 14, 2011)

Meet the Sensei of each school and then make your decision. Sensei trumps Style every time.


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 14, 2011)

But my Good Man - Martial Arts TEACH Balance and Dexterity! Before i started, i was the definition of "Needs more Speed", and now i can hit pretty damn fast. Its like saying you have a Bad Punch, therefore you cant learn Boxing. They TEACH these things!  Anyway, assuming you dont want to improve your poor crippled pidgeon feet P), Hapkido, since it has the least Striking.In my Opinion, that would work best.


----------



## Andrei (Aug 14, 2011)

Cyriacus said:


> But my Good Man - Martial Arts TEACH Balance and Dexterity! Before i started, i was the definition of "Needs more Speed", and now i can hit pretty damn fast. Its like saying you have a Bad Punch, therefore you cant learn Boxing. They TEACH these things!  Anyway, assuming you dont want to improve your poor crippled pidgeon feet P), Hapkido, since it has the least Striking.In my Opinion, that would work best.



LOL, I see ... Well, I mean, if you think it's possible for a person to improve their balance and dexterity, then I'd personally love to take Hung Gar. However, people tell me that poor dexterity and my pigeon feet are pretty much innate and just something I'll have to deal with my entire life.


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 14, 2011)

Andrei said:


> LOL, I see ... Well, I mean, if you think it's possible for a person to improve their balance and dexterity, then I'd personally love to take Hung Gar. However, people tell me that poor dexterity and my pigeon feet are pretty much innate and just something I'll have to deal with my entire life.


   And a Year ago, id have agreed with you. But then, One and a Half Months of Training cured me of RSI-CPS in my Right Wrist, which id had for over Five Years, and which caused me to have to wear a Bandage and a Bracer on it practically every day. I started out with no Speed, and plenty of Power. Now i have Speed and Power. I used to be the most Inflexible person in the whole Training Hall, and... Well, now im in the middle somewere  Of course it can improve your Balance and Dexterity - You cant expect to go in with all the prequisits. We had two Gymnasts join us last week, and they CANNOT generate Power, despite their well formed bodies. But with time, they will. Due to Training.  Hell, even Flat Footed people manage to do Front Kicks with the Ball of their Foot. It just takes time, and Practice.  And if youd love to take Hung Gar, then DO IT. Even if it takes you longer to become a well formed Practitioner, can you really say you wont enjoy the Journey of Self Improvement?


----------



## Andrei (Aug 14, 2011)

I guess if I keep at it, I can build up my skills; however, my best friend (who does Muay Thai) just told me he doesn't think I'm cut out for Hapkido or Kung Fu because I'm too passive-aggressive in confrontations, but that TKD would be perfect for me because of that. What does he mean by that?


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 14, 2011)

Andrei said:


> I guess if I keep at it, I can build up my skills; however, my best friend (who does Muay Thai) just told me he doesn't think I'm cut out for Hapkido or Kung Fu because I'm too passive-aggressive in confrontations, but that TKD would be perfect for me because of that. What does he mean by that?


   LOL... LMAO. Tehe. See now im amused. Ok - ANY Martial Art will teach you to be more Aggressive. Hapkido is the most Defensive of the Three. Kung Fu can be used either way. Taekwon-Do is an Art made of Aggression and Linear Movement (Was that a Torso that got in the way of my Punch?); It is however easy to Stereotype TKD as a Long Range Defensive Art, based entirely on its Sport Sparring. But to phrase it better;  



 - Hapkido in its Combat Form 



 - Hapkido in its Defense Form 



 - ITF TKD in its Combat Form 



 - ITF TKD in its Defense Form 



 - GTF TKD Free Sparring 



 - WTF (I couldnt find any KKW Formal) TKD in its Sport Form, which is the cause of many Stereotypes 



 - KKW (WTF) TKD in its Defense Form  Hope that gives you some perspective. Also, Kung Fu is highly subjective, so finding videos of one form wont represent others. However, since all forms of TKD tend to operate on a standard, this ought show you what the ultimate goal of Hapkido and Taekwon-Do (Or Tae Kwon Do) are.


----------



## Andrei (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah, I've been doing the research about ITF and WTF TKD, and I honestly wouldn't have any qualm with taking it... some of that stuff looks straight-up awesome. But I'm just not quite sure what my friend means when he says I'm "not cut out for Hung Ga" and that only TKD would suit my personality. He also said he'd love to teach me some muay thai and krav maga, but that I don't have what it takes.


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 14, 2011)

Andrei said:


> Yeah, I've been doing the research about ITF and WTF TKD, and I honestly wouldn't have any qualm with taking it... some of that stuff looks straight-up awesome. But I'm just not quite sure what my friend means when he says I'm "not cut out for Hung Ga" and that only TKD would suit my personality. He also said he'd love to teach me some muay thai and krav maga, but that I don't have what it takes.


 Ill put this Simply - He more than likely thinks Taekwondo is all Passive Sport, and that Hapkido is some awesome Grappling Art with no Striking. This is an EXTREMELY Common Stereotype to draw among Practitioners of Muay Thai and Krav Maga. I have no bloody idea why, but look on Youtube. Its full of people who practition either of those, or MMA, and think theyre the only Complete Fighting Forms around. Not all Practitioners are like that, it just... I really dont know. I like watching Muay Thai, but the crowds that watch it also are some of the most ignorant ive ever seen. Same goes to MMA.  Realistically, heres the simplified platter:  KKW WTF TKD: Medium Range Striking with Self Defense Based Grappling ITF TKD: Close Distance Combat with Self Defense that can Go Too Far Sometimes Hapkido: Defensive Art with Defensive Functions Kung Fu: There are so many variations, but generally a Relaxed, Technical Multi-use Style Muay Thai: A Ring Style with Awesome Conditioning, but a lack of Variety in Techniques (Watch any Muay Thai Bout. Round Kicks + Hook Punches + Clinching + Knees = Most of them) Krav Maga: Pretty much Kickboxing + Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu, with interesting Training Methods  Taekwon-Do and Krav Maga are Military Born Styles, the others are, well not. But that isnt a criticism.  Im trying not to recommend you do any particular one, despite the fact i could probably 'sell' any one of them - At present, i am attempting to expand your knowledge of each one, that you may make an educated decision. Dont worry about your own Capabilities. Think: "What Distance would i like to Fight from?" "Would i prefer Striking or Grappling?" "Why not just try this one, since almost all MA give you a free Class to try it out?" Just dont make the mistake most people make and end up not trying anything due to a lack of confidence.  Is there anything in Particular you want to know about any given one of them?


----------



## Stealthy (Aug 15, 2011)

Andrei said:


> But I'm just not quite sure what my friend means when he says I'm "*not cut out for *Hung Ga" and that only TKD would *suit my personality*. He also said he'd love to teach me some muay thai and krav maga, but that I *don't have what it takes*.



It's becoming pretty obvious isn't it? Your friend is a complete noob and his only real interest is in making out how great he is. Since you've not mentioned Muay Thai or Krav Maga as options I'm assuming neither are available where you are so exactly where does your "friend" train?

 Watch out for people like that, first time you spar he'll punch you in the face and say "see that's why you shouldn't do what I do" meanwhile your not punching him in the face would have nothing to do with his awesome abilities but more so to do with your not being a complete tosser like him. It takes a lot of work to get people back on track and not afraid of sparring after run ins with people like that. At best you walk away dumber than when you started and with a bleeding nose but more likely you wind up with a near permanent unnatural fear of sparring altogether.

 As has been mentioned don't worry about what you are or aren't "cut out" for since it is the Martial Arts schools job to put in you what is missing.


----------



## Jenna (Aug 15, 2011)

Andrei, I would seriously disregard the advice of your friends (especially since some of it seems based on third-hand anecdote and bogus psychology) until you actually GO TRY FOR YOURSELF those arts that you have expressed an interest in.  

As has already been stated, you cannot expect to have proficiency in something until you have practiced or trained.  Unless you have inner ear issues, even practicing standing on one foot will improve your balance and training in your chosen martial art will undoubtedly improve those skills that you have highlighted as being currently deficient.  

I suggest you do not take advice of others as your sole point of reference, you must try out your choices to see if they are a good fit.  You can always change at a later time too.  View it as a process rather than an instant binding decision.  Good luck and let us know how it goes!

Oh I train Aikido btw.  I chose that solely because I am an INTJ personality type  Jenna


----------

